# Field archery courses map



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Please add Tri County rod and Gun Club to your list. We have three 14 target field courses up and running and I am working on the fourth.

Marc


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Great Idea*

This is a great idea. Thanks for getting it started.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Marc, all you need to do is go to the mymap site and zoom into where the club is or type the address. Then click where the club is and it will put a marker there. Pretty simple to just fill in the 3 blanks and then click the "Place" button. 

If you need more help just ask.

Chris


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I got my course posted now! 

www.ccfsa.com


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Keep 'em coming people.


----------



## KimmiK (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Chris
Added the Kimmik course to the map. Can't wait for our first tournament next weekend.
Kim


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Did I mention that I hate you?  I do... as a matter of fact I hate everyone that has their own personal field course on their property! :greenwithenvy:

I do love you :kiss: for inviting me to your first tourney... night shoot... camp over... eat-until-you-puke... shin-dig. I can't wait to shoot at your "invite only" exclusive... private course :smile::smile:

Man I got to get one!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris


----------

